
Leaked screenshots of native Google Maps (Alpha) for iOS 6 - bound008
http://benguild.com/post/33553036078/leaked-screenshots-of-native-google-maps-alpha-for
======
aed
Maybe I'm dumb, but I can't tell if this is a joke or not. These blurry,
zoomed-in photos look like they could be anything. This is either really lame
or proof that I'm an idiot.

~~~
citricsquid
Pretty sure it's some guy fucking with the world to advertise his own app. He
doesn't even HINT at where the photos came from!

~~~
benguild
I threw a link up to get some extra feedback/downloads on the App. — This
isn't a hoax.

------
Gring
I feel that "two-finger rotation to any angle" is bad idea, if it can't be
turned off.

The Google Earth iOS app has this feature and I hate the fact that every time
I zoom in or out, I move slightly away from the up=north orientation. After a
few minutes, my map view is upside down and I can't orient myself anymore.

I hope they make it optional and turn it off by default.

~~~
sjmulder
If it’s anything like Google Maps on Android, there’s a small threshold before
it snaps out of North/up alignment. And even then, you can tap the compass and
it’ll reset the rotation.

~~~
pooriaazimi
Actually iOS 6's Maps app behaves exactly like that. The threshold is even
larger than Android's (at least that's how it behaves on iPad, I haven't
upgraded my iPhone 4 yet).

------
jgrahamc
Yet again today Apple Maps was a horrible experience for me (Chiswick Park
Tube station does not exist!); every time something like this happens to me
the amount I'm willing to pay Google for an iOS maps app increases. Would
happily pay £10.

------
radicaldreamer
Why is this at the top of hacker news?

It makes me sad that some more useful story was knocked off the front page for
this pointless, unsubstantiated post.

------
miahi
Will Apple accept it? As I remember (not being an app store developer I don't
really know), apps that duplicate built-in functionality are not allowed.

~~~
pilif
This rule has been removed quite a while ago. How else would you think that we
would see Google Chrome on iOS. Or Sparrow (duplicates Mail.app)

In fact, in their apology for the maps disaster, apple specifically
recommended downloading map apps from other vendors (and they even feature a
alternative maps category on the AppStore ATM).

As such I would believe it's highly likely that they would accept a Google
Maps app.

~~~
jakejake
There is still a rule in the guidelines that mentions "Apps that duplicate
Apps already in the App Store" though it doesn't specify whether those apps
are Apple's own, or any other developer (in fact, comically, the rule lists
"fart apps" as an example). They don't really say how many apps of a certain
type will be accepted into the app store before this rule goes into affect.

They also have rules against "Apps that look similar to Apps bundled on the
iPhone", "user interfaces that mimic any iPod interface" and "Apps which
appear confusingly similar to an existing Apple product"

I think basically the guidelines are written to allow Apple to reject apps
with it's own discretion when it doesn't want them in the store. Whether that
be for business reasons or otherwise. In the case of map apps, they seem to be
rather lenient. I wonder if that's more of a grandfather type situation
because they didn't have their own map app before iOS6.

------
chovy
not much to go on there. i am holding off on iPhone5 until I can see google
maps on the device. If I can't get turn-by-turn directions while I'm driving,
then I will not get an iPhone.

~~~
Devilboy
The iPhone 5 does have turn by turn navigation.

~~~
jonknee
As does the iPhone 4... It's a feature of iOS 6.

~~~
drifkin
iPhone 4 doesn't have turn by turn, only iPhone 4S and iPhone 5 has that
feature

~~~
ooobo
iPhone 4 is missing the 3D flyover, but it most definitely has turn-by-turn.

~~~
Firehed
No. Source: <http://www.apple.com/ios/maps/> (also, the iPhone 4 sitting two
feet from me).

Maps has had driving directions since 1.0, but only the latest and greatest
maps app on the 4S and 5 (and the latest two iPads) do turn by turn.

------
drivebyacct2
Wow this is uh, sure exciting.

